# Mr. amino shrimp



## nabreaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Just got bored today, so decided to take some pics of Mr. amino. He's one shy guy, but I was lucky enough to get some pics from him. Hope you like :mrgreen:


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice pictures. I really like the riccia you have - what kind is it?

btw, it's "Amano".


----------



## nabreaker (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks for your comment. I don't know what type of riccia I have. I think it just regular riccia fluitan, however to me, it doesn't look like most pictures online. Maybe, it's my water chemistry. If someone could confirm this, greatly appreciated.

Here is some more pics:



















My photography is not that great, since I am new to this hobby and still learning. Any advice and suggestion to improve is awesome.

I have Nikon D70 with Nikkor 50mm AF 1.8D and Sigma 28-75mm lens. No slave flash yet .

Oh... I intentional did not capitalized Mr. amino because I don't want to show disrespect for Mr. Amino.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful photos. 

Any time you want to get rid of a good camera for cheap, let me know. 

I just want to take some pictures of my fish, snails and pearling. 

I am jealous. 

Great job!


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow amazing photograpy skills!


----------

